# PRO720 24" 25" Vinyl Cutter Plotter Sign Creator by Bridge



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Any word on this cuttter? Also, what about this one: 
 Seiki 34" Professional Vinyl Cutter Plotter by Seiki


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

The Bridge Pro720 is the same machine that we sell, the Refine MH721. Refine is the manufacturer out of China. Decent machines for the $$, and they usually pay for themselves within the first few jobs you cut.

I have never used or even seen a Seiki, so I realy cannot say much about them.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Any others? Any help will be helpful. THANKS ALL!!


----------

